# Throwing them at you all at once



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just started posting here yesterday. I thought I would post some pictures and video of my projects. For the people that know me already, you have probably seen all this before with the exception of the falling ceiling prop which I only put up yesterday.
OK first link has several projects, Rippling floor, WereWolf, Pit, Vampire, thrashing corpse........http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=20

Here is a page with a mechanism to make a giant spider jump. It also has a video of my totally animated spider room from my haunt
Giant Spider Mechanism pictures by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Giant%20Spider%20Mechanism/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Giant%20Spider%20Mechanism/spiderroomvid

This page has the giant plant monster and I also added the falling ceiling, pictures and video of both
Plant Monster pictures by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Plant%20Monster/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Plant%20Monster/MOV03565

Here is a prop that doesn't move  a really large foam pillar
http://wny-haunters.markshauntedgarage.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=11

Finally a few pictures of a really disgusting toilet that sprays air and water, also some foam skulls I painted.
http://wny-haunters.markshauntedgarage.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=14

That about does it for now. I have one more small project from last season that I have not posted yet. Thanks for looking! I hope you can find the time to look at all this stuff.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You make me sick

Motivation, inspiration, and insane jellousy all wrapped up into one.

Very nice work


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! The falling ceiling prop is awesome! I saw the clip of it your Dark Raven Manor 2006 promo but I did not think about the mechanism. It's very cool. What was the setup like in your haunt for that animated prop? What did the guests see?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Iam not doing metal fabrication yet, but the pilar was great.
Also liked the pond photos, very good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice work 
I liked the chandelier thats cool
your spider is awesome...very creepy
that werewolf is pretty cool too..he looks huge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a video of one of Jim's creations in motion.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/Werewolflite.wmv
Did you forget about this Jim? I think we posted this one back on the old MoM forum last year??


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here's a video of one of Jim's creations in motion.
> http://www.thefrighteners.com/Werewolflite.wmv
> Did you forget about this Jim? I think we posted this one back on the old MoM forum last year??


I saved a copy of that one when you guys posted it last year! It's one fantastic prop.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm glad you're enjoying the videos and pictures!


> Wow! The falling ceiling prop is awesome! I saw the clip of it your Dark Raven Manor 2006 promo but I did not think about the mechanism. It's very cool. What was the setup like in your haunt for that animated prop? What did the guests see?


The ceiling was used in a room that was sort of a "trap". You were locked in a room with numbers painted all over the walls. A large rusted steel vault door on one side had a combination lock. A voice explains that you have 15 seconds to figure out the combination. The "answer" was written in red and only revealed for a second. Of coarse there is no winning. Lights go out, a small light illuminated the ceiling which then started down. Just when it hits it's lowest limit with a large crash, the lights go out and a hidden door opens so you can escape.
It worked very well, some people would get scared and duck or even sit or lay on the floor, others would just watch but everyone thought it was very cool.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

> Thanks for sharing. Iam not doing metal fabrication yet, but the pilar was great.
> Also liked the pond photos, very good.


Thanks! I appreciate that, I don't often post the scenic projects that I do, people seem to like the more complicated things. It is a lot of fun doing the scenic stuff too. Styrofoam is a lot of fun to work with. I don't have a lot of natural talent for the artistic stuff but I try. I'm getting better and I really enjoy it.
The pond is a water garden that I built in my yard a few years ago. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures. Thankyou for mentioning it!



> Nice work
> I liked the chandelier thats cool


Thanks Lilly, it isn't my design. I copied it from someone. I think I still have the website with instructions if you would like to see it



> Here's a video of one of Jim's creations in motion.
> http://www.thefrighteners.com/Werewolflite.wmv
> Did you forget about this Jim? I think we posted this one back on the old MoM forum last year??


Oh man that one is my favorite. The Werewolf is over 8 feet tall. This year I put him in my cave scene. I hid him around a corner. When you came around it was pitch black, I mean total darkness. I had the prop fire first and didn't turn the lights on until after the first growl. It really got some great scares. First from the startle of a loud growl in a dark cave and secondly from huge moving creature literally inches from you. It was lots of fun to spy on that room.
The cave led to the spider room. The video shows the room working but in the haunt, everything after the spider hitting the crates happens in total darkness. The lights go out so the patrons never see the ceiling retract, they just feel the string droppers and ankle ticklers in the dark. It is a lot of fun to hear the screams from that room because it is totally animated, no actors. That is a hard way to get a good scare.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Absolutely terrific. The werewolf is my fav too. Any chance of giving up some secrets about it's construction?


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

> Absolutely terrific. The werewolf is my fav too. Any chance of giving up some secrets about it's construction?


Hi,Glad you liked it! I always share as much as anyone wants to know about the construction of my props. No secrets here 

Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures while building it. The head and skins are from Unit-70. My favorite company for buying creatures. Actually the heads from the plant monsters are from there too.

It has several movements. The waist pivots and bends, the head turns, tilts both ways and nods up and down, the jaw opens and closes, the arms raise a bit mostly to keep them clear of the legs when it leans forward.

It uses 7 cylinders, 2 in the waist, 2 for the arms, 2 in the neck for the head, one in the jaw plus a rotary actuator to turn the head for a total of 8 functions.

I learned a lot building this prop. I feel I could do a better job with it now and am tempted to redo some things. I can get it out of storage easily this year so maybe I will haul it out and play with it.
If you want to discuss specific armatures and such. We chould start a thread in the pneumatics area.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thant's good luck. *wink*


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Brckee1 said:


> Hi,Glad you liked it! I always share as much as anyone wants to know about the construction of my props. No secrets here
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures while building it. The head and skins are from Unit-70. My favorite company for buying creatures. Actually the heads from the plant monsters are from there too.
> 
> ...


Dayum, that thing is sweeeeeeeet! I want one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats just awww nice props


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I caught that werewolf clip somewhere last year.... that thing absolutely blows me away (not to mention making me insanely jealous)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow.

Other than that, I have nothing more to say.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

That's some really nice stuff... Maybe someday I'll try some pneumatics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Never had the moola to do pneumatics...but that means I can appreciate others all the more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Brckee1 said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures while building it. The head and skins are from Unit-70. My favorite company for buying creatures. Actually the heads from the plant monsters are from there too.


I looked all over the site for skins, but didn't see any. Is there a section that I'm overlooking?


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

They don't advertise the skins for sale. I saw the "Curse of the Werewolf" prop in Chicago 2005. http://www.lapwork.com/unit70/products.asp?cat=4
I liked it but wanted a working mouth and more movement. I wanted to build the animation myself so I had them quote me a price for just the skins and head.

Your question brings up a good point. A lot of people don't know that the big prop companies will sell parts of props, like just the skins of an animated prop. Another good example. I really liked the Zombies from Unit-70. http://www.lapwork.com/unit70/showimage.asp?img=http://www.unit70.com/propimages/Zombie5b.jpgThey are a bit pricey so I asked if they could just sell me the heads. That way I can use corpsed bodies I already have and still get the best part of their Zombie props. The Zombie props cost about $600. but I got the heads for around $50.00. I can't promise they will always sell them that cheap. I spend a lot of money there every year. But by making or using your own corpse body, you could have a very cool zombie prop for just the cost of the head. The heads on my plantmonster prop are from the Unit-70 Crawler.

You have to call and tell them what you want and they will work out a price. I have done similar deals with many companies. Don't think you have to spend the prices on the websites to get the great look of these props. You can just by parts and make the rest. Another option is to get unfinished props and paint them yourself. This can save you quite a bit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Those are some seriously good tips! Thanks!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

wow i didn't even think about asking for just the parts...
that's really awesome!
thanks for the pointers!
.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

For the spider room, how did you do the ankle ticklers?
We're going to have a bug invested hallway in our haunt possibly, and I would really like to do something like that with the ankle ticklers.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> For the spider room, how did you do the ankle ticklers?
> We're going to have a bug invested hallway in our haunt possibly, and I would really like to do something like that with the ankle ticklers.


The ankle ticklers are made from a length of 3/4" PVC. I capped both ends. Drilled a hole in one end cap and tapped the hole to thread on an air fitting. Then you need to drill and tap holes along the pipe for the tickler tubes. I used push in type air fittings. This allows you to easily replace tubes if they break. Use 5/32" X 1/8" NPT fittings. Don't attemp to use larger diameter hose than the 5/32" or it won't work. Be sure that the hoses can't reach anyones face, keep them low. I like to fire them in short bursts because they can really whip.

Here is a link to for the air fittings I used http://www.fittingsdepot.com/Straight_connectors.html


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thanks alot!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW!!
Beautiful (if I can use that word) STUFF....

I love the Werewolf too...

Dennis


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, that's incredible! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I just saw Jim's werewolf in action!!! That is incredible!!! Any chance we could get a detailed how-to on this? I have never built anything like that but would love to after seeing it!

I have been scouring the forum for hours upon hours trying to find a prop that came out at you vertically (all the erectors and other props seem to be primarily horizontal). The plan was for a werewolf that growled and made racket and then lunged out of a dark cave at you. I can't tell whether this prop comes out very far but have mercy, the way that thing moves is unbelievable. 

Jim, WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice indeed! I hate to ask, but just how much do you have invested in that werewolf?


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Daphne said:


> I have been scouring the forum for hours upon hours trying to find a prop that came out at you vertically (all the erectors and other props seem to be primarily horizontal). The plan was for a werewolf that growled and made racket and then lunged out of a dark cave at you.........


Hi Daphne,
You must have searched a long time to ressurect this old thread! I don't have any plans for this project. I use it in a blind corner in my cave scene and it works great.

A simple horizontal movement shouldn't be too hard to achieve with a scissors mechanism or even a simple 4 bar for a shorter throw. For a startle scare, I think having the prop growl and such before it lunges would lesson the effect. Also, people may walk away before it fires.

Is this for a home haunt or a pro haunt?

As for cost, I have over $2000 invested in the Werewolf.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Jim!

Thanks for responding. Hmm, I hadn't thought about it that way. The boom "in your face" approach versus the pre-growl makes sense. I figured the anticipation would be a great build-up but you are right, someone could see that and walk off and the entire effect is lost. I reread how you had yours set up and I think yours is a much better plan, it reminds me of how my husband met my huge German shepherd years ago ha, ha! Thanks for the tip.

This is for my home haunt. I am still a newbie. I made all the tombstones for a graveyard two years ago and built a fog-chiller last year. At this point, I have purchased quite a few props but with the exception of my FCG (bought it last year, I ran out of time) I don't have any other moving props. This year, I want to build a fence, ScareFx's witch which will blink and recite the Macbeth script along with a shaking cage for her new victims and of course a werewolf coming out of a cave by the cemetery. I am confident I am completely over my head on the werewolf though since I wanted it coming out at people and moving.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll do some searches on scissor mechanisms. It would definitely be preferable to have a longer throw. My only concern was that having it on anything other than a sliding platform would create issues with weight if I had servos/motors/pneumatics/etc making it move. Also, my husband isn't a huge fan of my filling the attic with props so I have to make sure the ones I do have are as incredible as possible ha, ha.

Yikes! $2000! I knew it had to be harsh but wasn't expecting quite that much. It is gorgeous though. Wonder if I could add new movements etc over a couple years to hide the cost ha, ha!

Thanks again for your help and sharing your amazing props!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey... I wouldn't mind spending 2K on something like that,do tell???


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to admit, I am coming around to spending some bucks on this thing as well. It would be the jewel in my display. 

The skin on unit70 is killer. The static one is $2500 so I am curious what just the skin/mask would cost. Every werewolf costume/skin I've seen (other than this one) is so incredibly lame. The heads that are cool have no bodies and the odds of matching something up would be impossible.

Do you just build with mache to fill out the head and use PVC/chicken wire for the rest of it?

Would it be possible to use multiple motors for movement and then a pneumatic for the lunge I wonder?

The sticker shock has worn off (a little) so I am with tonguesandwich here. Do tell!


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I bought the skins the first year they came out with this prop. I am not sure if they would be more now, or less than what I paid then. I paid $1200.00 and got the head, legs, arms and chest piece. The head I bought has a working mouth so you will likely get it in two pieces, the lower jaw being separate. I don't think the working head is standard.

the head arms and legs come already foam filled with a steel rod armature. They will foam in the head mechanism for you if you want. I would do it that way because it's tricky if you have never done it.

The chest piece is thick latex and holds it's shape pretty well. I just used some flatstock steel bent around the front of the mechanism is a couple places and held the piece on with 1/4" bolts and washers.

There is no back. You may or may not need one. You need to add fur around the hips and shoulders. I just found a close match at Joann fabrics to finish the fur.

I think motors would be a lot harder to work with and would be harder to achieve good motion. I doubt you would save any money and space is an issue. Pneumatics is the way to go for sure.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comparison between the motors and pneumatics. I had considered having it move slowly but constantly and then lunging with pneumatics periodically. The concern about the pneumatics slinging the motors had concerned me though. I hadn't really thought about the space constraints but can see where pneumatics would take up less area inside the creature. I didn't realize good motion would be problematic with the motors so you have made several very good points!

Thanks also for the great description on the skins Jim. Those skins are incredible, I am a huge fan of their werewolf. You definitely don't find that kind of thing at the local Halloween store! I had no idea the thing was pre-filled with foam and steel armature, I figured you just got a big box with the skin/fur. That would be even better. For where mine would be located, it would have to have a back. I have never done any of this so I would have had it pre-filled. 

Unfortunately however, even after what I thought was an amazing sales job, my husband choked when I told him how much you had spent on the skins (and I'm sure they have probably increased in price but I didn't bring that up). The fact that I have a new 15 gallon Dewalt air compressor I got for the webber last year didn't help sell it either ("but honey, we have a compressor already and it would be a shame not to put it to use for other things!"). It just registered with me that perhaps everyone here is using the big steroid compressors so I hope that is big enough to drive this type of thing. 

That isn't to say he won't change his mind if I start building one and make a complete mess he, he but he was pretty adamant about it. Wonder if it is even possible to build something like this with mache (that seems to be one of the more popular methods) /foam/pool noodles and PVC/metal armatures and cover it with fur and paint exposed areas. If this is completely insane, stop me! 

Thanks again for all your help Jim, this has been incredibly educational!


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Daphne,

Just to clarify, the arms and legs are foam filled. They come separate and there is steel rod inside them. The rods stick out several inches allowing you to weld them to the armature.

The head would be foam filled and be in two pieces, the lower jaw being separate. The chest piece is kind of a thick sheet of latex. It does naturally want to shape itself correctly though making it pretty easy to attach. There is no neck and no back. You need to make that from faux fur material. Same with the hips.

This is a pretty advanced project requiring welding skills and a good knowledge of pneumatics. Cylinders, solenoid valves, flow control valves etc.

This prop uses 7 cylinders and one rotary actuator.

You need to know what types of joints to make to achieve various movements. The werewolf uses more complex movements than most props.

You also need to know how to program and wire an eight channel controller. Most of these are pretty easy to use now and can be programmed just using buttons on the controller, but it's a challenging prop to program. 

It's big and heavy. The finished prop is about 8 feet tall and the base is 4'X5' The arms stick out even further. It takes two people to move it. 

I don't know if you have a welder or not. If not, a wire feed style, MiG welder is pretty easy to learn how to use. If you haven't built any moving pneumatic props yet, you might want to make a few simpler props first. A single movement 4 bar style pop-up or even a skelerector. Then tackle the more complex and multiple movements.

The total cost would depend a lot on how cheap you can find the pneumatic components 7 new cylinders and the rotary actuator with mounting hardware and rod ends would be around $350 to $400. 8 New solenoid valves would be between $200 and $300. A controller would run from about $35 to $210 depending on your programing skills. Sound unit $35 to $175. Also a speaker of some kind. Not sure about steel but I would guess $200 or so. Faux fur, nuts and bolts, glue and misc. stuff $75 maybe.

The skins might be $1500 with shipping. It might end up closer to $3000 plus many many hours of work.

If you wanted to make a cheap version with PVC, pool noodles etc. You might consider just buying the head. Or the head and chest piece. Then you can make your own body. You could always buy other parts over time. But if you want it to be animated. I can't see any way around welded steel construction.

Getting back to your original thinking, you could just buy the head and make a smaller version to lunge out of a hole or opening on a scissors mechanism. With a good sound effect, it would be a good scare and cost maybe $300 for the whole thing.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Jim,
Thanks so much!! You are absolutely right. The size/weight doesn't scare me but the "good knowledge of pneumatics" does. I need to start on a simple pneumatic and work up to this. Thank you for helping me realize I am not ready to tackle something this advanced. I absolutely want one like yours, it is so amazing but I will take your advice and ramp up as opposed to "jumping in the deep end" right off the bat ha, ha. 

I do appreciate all your descriptions and I will keep this handy for when I am "ready to run with the big dogs".

Thanks again!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Brckee1 Maid Service Charge just went up and $100.00 after we saw the toilet,lol
and Your Gardening Service and Pet Vet bill too.Great props we loved them,lol


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm in love.... with a plant monster.. and learning to hold my bladder.. that toilet reminds me of a rest stop I had to go to once.. ugh! Nice job..


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks!
I have 2 plant monsters. I want to sell one of them. I posted it on a pro trade board last spring. Lots of interest but no one sent a check :>). I will probably try again, I don't need 2 of them.

I have a funny story about the toilet prop. It uses air and a siphon valve to blast a mist of water as you go past. One of my radio reps went through my haunt with her boss and other radio people and someone from the Buffalo Jills(cheerleaders for the Bills). All the Jills came through also, but that is another story.

Well, the woman in front got hit by the spray of the toilet and some of the water went in her mouth. The thought of this made her start to gag. Her gagging got all the other women gagging. Apparently they barely made it out of there without getting sick.

I never even heard about this until after the season. I'm not sure how entertaining this was for them but I was definitely amused by it.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't imagine you'll have any difficulty selling the plant monster, it is really cool.

The image of the toilet prop made me a bit queasy. Your story had me gagging and I know it is just water and wasn't even there. EWWWW. 

Somehow, I have a feeling you were more entertained than them by that particular prop he, he. I would have laughed my head off seeing them (until I thought about it and started gagging!)


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey where did you get your spider for the spider mech


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

do you have a link for that pro trade board


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

The spider is a Unit-70 prop. They are a great company with some of the very best props you can buy in my opinion.

http://www.unit70.com

I posted the plant monster on the Hauntworld trading post. They have several haunt related forums. While they do attract more pro haunters than any other forum I know of. There are many home haunters who also contribute there.

http://hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/index.php


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't know if I'm more scared of your wolf, the plant, or the toilet. BTW I hate you in the nicest way.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Your place looks like disney to me...outstanding fun


----------

